# THE New Super PI mod 1.5 thread ! SCORES ONLY !



## trickson (Nov 25, 2007)

Must be just like this . I will update as much as I can . please keep comments on the  Super PI mod 1.5 comments thread to keep clutter down . 



Please format your post's like you see in the scores makes it easer ..


#1:ace80 e6750 4.264Ghz @ 1.75v, OCZ Reaper DDR2-1150 5-5-5-8 @ 1332mhz, 11.890s
#2: bcracer220: e6750 @ 4.0ghz on abit ip35-e, 1.5 volts , g skill hz ddr2 1000 5-5-5-15 , 12.687s
#3: mitsirfishi: E6750 @ 3.88ghz 1.48v ,12.828
#4: nflesher87: Q6600 @3.9GHz Memory 4-4-4-8 , 12.875
#5: Dr. Spankenstein: e6600 3.8Ghz@1.6v, Mushkin XP2 6400 5,4,4,10@846Mhz, 13.531s
#6: trickson: E6750 @3.8Ghz 1.6v, GEIL 1GB 5-4-4-9 2T , 13.547s
#7: Stige: E6750 3.5GHz @ 1.425V (Bios), Memory 4-4-4-12 2T, 14.406s
#8: Polaris573: E6550 @ 3351MHz (1.4v) 5-5-5-15, 15.17s
#9: Shurakai: E6420 @3.2Ghz RAm 4-4-4-10 @ 800MHz , 16.157s
#10: ghost101: E6300 @3.5Ghz , 5-4-4-12 , 16.712s
#11: ntdouglas: q6600@ 2.8g 1.22v, Mushkin pc2-8500 1040 5-5-5-12, 17.953s
#12: Scrizz: e4400 @3.45GHz 1.47v, PQI DDR2 667 5-5-5-15@ 720GHz :18.009s
#13: marsey99: e4300, 3.2ghz 1.4v , DDR 800 4-4-4-12 2t 2.1v , 18.109s
#14: mandelore: E2140 @ 2.85GHz,1.4v BallistiX Tracer 1066 4-4-4-7 @ 1160MHz :20.187s
#15: surfsk8snow.jah: q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 1.136V, 5-5-5-18, 21.594s
#16: choppy: celeron 420 @ 2.8GHz , Geil ddr2-800 @ 700MHz 4-4-4-12 , 25.625s
#17:kwchang007: T7200 @ 2ghz 1.175 v, Hyundai ddr2 553 mhz 4-4-4-12 : 27.000s
#18: AthlonX2: 3800+ @3.0Ghz 1.47v  2.5-3-3-6 , 30.406s
#19: black light burns:4600+@2.72, DDR2 800@4-4-4-11@907, 31.610
#20: robodude666:3800+ @ 2.6GHz, 1.3v, DDR2-800 4-4-4-14 @ 650MHz, 35.479s
#21: Hat: 5200+ @2.7Ghz (No RAM type) 4-4-4-12 , 36.891s


----------



## Stige (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll claim the second place for a short time \o/

3.5GHz @ 1.425V (Bios), Memory 4-4-4-12 2T


----------



## trickson (Nov 25, 2007)

Updated .


----------



## bcracer220 (Nov 26, 2007)

my e6750 @ 4.0ghz on abit ip35-e, 1.5 volts in bios, g skill hz ddr2 1000 5-5-5-15





i might come back later with tighter ram timings and maybe even high oc =), i havent found the limit yet, all background processes running btw


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> whats the update in 1.5



Please scores only there is a thread for this ...


----------



## mitsirfishi (Nov 26, 2007)

here is an attempt by me as my e6750 dies at 4ghz dispite the voltage i wack through it


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> than perhaps youd like to provide a link in your first post?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=45369


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

[/QUOTE] here is an attempt by me as my e6750 dies at 4ghz dispite the voltage i wack through it [/QUOTE]
Is this stable ? If not then I can't really see this going up . I will update it this time though please keep the computer at a stable OC 24/7 normal operation . 

OH yeah could you all please format you scores and info for me like it the first post here will make it much faster and easier for me as well thank you .


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess my memory needs tweaking, heh


----------



## black light burns (Nov 26, 2007)

that is POS's rig.So PLEASE put the name as p_o_s_pc

AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+@2547
DDR2 800@4-4-4-11@849


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

Could you all help out and follow the first post ? PLEASE it will make it easier for me to update .


----------



## vega22 (Nov 26, 2007)

e4300, 3.2ghz 1.4v in bios, ddr800 4-4-4-12 2t 2.1v




24/7 setup, can do 16s at 3.4ghz


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 26, 2007)

heres mine

View attachment 10809


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

trickson said:


> Could you all help out and follow the first post ? PLEASE it will make it easier for me to update .


----------



## bcracer220 (Nov 26, 2007)

EDIT: same setup e6750 @ 4ghz but with g.skill hz at ddr2 1000 4.4.4.12


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 26, 2007)

trickson said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean. And this is 1m bench, right?


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 26, 2007)

FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT DIDN'T SEE HIS POSTS, HE WANTS IT LIKE THIS : "S/N, CPU @ FREQ, VOLTS, LATENCY, TIME FOR 1 MIL CALC" 
Right, sorry for the large font and whatnot but I think people need to see it


----------



## ghost101 (Nov 26, 2007)

Not sure what format you want, but feel free to ignore this.


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 26, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> FOR ALL THE PEOPLE THAT DIDN'T SEE HIS POSTS, HE WANTS IT LIKE THIS : "S/N, CPU @ FREQ, VOLTS, LATENCY, TIME FOR 1 MIL CALC"
> Right, sorry for the large font and whatnot but I think people need to see it



Ok, now I know what he meant.


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

How hard is it to do this ?
ghost101 E6300 @3.5Ghz ,(NO Ram type ) 5-4-4-12 , 16.712

Seems as if only a few can do this !


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 26, 2007)

trickson said:


> Can not read it PLEASE REDO!
> 
> black light burns DEAD LINKS and not formated right .:



What do you mean "cannot read this". I can read it fine. Tpu's software is outdated. It should auto size the upload like newer forums. I will try to enlarge upload, but its not going to be much. Haven't messed with trying full screenie.


----------



## trickson (Nov 26, 2007)

ntdouglas said:


> What do you mean "cannot read this". I can read it fine. Tpu's software is outdated. It should auto size the upload like newer forums. I will try to enlarge upload, but its not going to be much. Haven't messed with trying full screenie.



How about just formating this score and all for me I will get you in .


----------



## Polaris573 (Nov 26, 2007)

E6550 @ 3351MHz (1.4v) 5-5-5-15, 15.17s


----------



## ntdouglas (Nov 26, 2007)

trickson said:


> How about just formating this score and all for me I will get you in .



q6600@ 2.8g 1.22 vcore, Mushkin pc2-8500 @ 1040 5-5-5-12, Asus p5b deluxe 17.953s


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 26, 2007)

Abit IP35 Pro


----------



## black light burns (Nov 26, 2007)

my new run after POS told me i could tweak his rig.

AMD Athlon 64 x2 4600+@2.72
DDR2 800@ 4-4-4-11@2T@907
1M time
31.610


----------



## robodude666 (Nov 26, 2007)

AMD X2 3800+ @ 2.6GHz, 1.3v, DDR2-800 4-4-4-14 @ 650MHz, SuperPi 1M = 35.479 seconds






The fastest time I have though is 34.774s though. I have a lot of stuff running in background atm.


----------



## hat (Nov 26, 2007)

Ohm my RAM is Crucial DDR533. Non-ballistix or tracer. Just memory.


----------



## trickson (Nov 27, 2007)

Updated ...


----------



## robodude666 (Nov 27, 2007)

trickson said:


> Updated ...



Sweet, I'm not last! Thanks


----------



## trickson (Nov 27, 2007)

robodude666 said:


> Sweet, I'm not last! Thanks



Well that was all you my friend all you ...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Nov 28, 2007)

Dr. Spankenstein: e6600 3.8Ghz@1.6v, Mushkin XP2 6400 5,4,4,10@846Mhz, 13.531


----------



## curt (Nov 28, 2007)

*heres mine *

this is my main comp running 3.2gh go lil opty165 lol not to shabby for a ddr1 system
my server came in around 30 to 33 sec.s

hu odd shit i tryed to validate mine after x2 an no good ok ill do 1 more

k did 1 more an gott bang on 27.sec


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 28, 2007)

can someone else check the checksum on curts because i must be doing something wrong?


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 28, 2007)

surfsk8snow.jah, q6600 @ 2.40GHz, 1.136V, 5-5-5-18, 21.594s

All stock, haven't OC'd at all yet. See System Specs.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 28, 2007)

Yep I checked Curts' checksum, and its invalid also..

However, I checked my own that i just ran in front of me, as well as 4 other different ones posted on this thread, and they are all "Incorrect Checksum" meaning I don't think XtremeSystems' checksum algorithm is working correctly.


----------



## curt (Nov 28, 2007)

i broke it lol j/k


----------



## mandelore (Nov 28, 2007)

*20.404* @ 2.85GHz


----------



## trickson (Nov 28, 2007)

Updated !
@ mandelore This is not how we do it ! 20.404 @ 2.85GHz
Want on list do it right .


----------



## mandelore (Nov 28, 2007)

trickson said:


> Updated !
> @ mandelore This is not how we do it ! 20.404 @ 2.85GHz
> Want on list do it right .



Please do not speak to me like a child, you neither stated nor made it clear exactly what you were after on your first post.

my screenies CLEARLY give all the necesary information

but, to make it easy:

Intel Pentium E2140 @ 2.85GHz,
1.4v, 
BallistiX Tracer DDR2-1066 4-4-4-7 @ 1142MHz, 
SuperPi 1M = 20.404 seconds


----------



## trickson (Nov 29, 2007)

Updated..


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 29, 2007)

e4400 @3.45GHz 
1.47
PQI DDR2 667 5-5-5-15@ 720GHz
1M: 18.009


----------



## trickson (Nov 29, 2007)

Updated!


----------



## kwchang007 (Nov 29, 2007)

T7200 @ 2ghz
1.175 v
Hyundai ddr2 553 mhz 4-4-4-12 @ 533 mhz
27.000 sec


----------



## mandelore (Nov 29, 2007)

Intel Pentium E2140 @ 2.895GHz, 1.3v, BallistiX Tracer DDR2-1066 4-4-4-7 @ 1160MHz,
SuperPi 1M = 20.187 seconds


----------



## curt (Nov 30, 2007)

duno y mine hasent bin put up but w/e i still got the best amd mark


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 30, 2007)

im suprised you only have 27s..im running my cpu @ 3ghz and my memory is only @ 212mhz and im getting 29s super pi's


----------



## curt (Nov 30, 2007)

i allso get around 30.s at 3gh i cant probly beat 27 just havent yeat still tweakin my mother board

ok i lied i get 28.438 running my norm 3ghz an ramm at ddr507 at 3.2ghz my ram wasent running worth a shit

my server get 32.s an its running 2.6gh


----------



## Shurakai (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's my contribution


----------



## trickson (Dec 1, 2007)

Updated GREAT job every one .


----------



## Stige (Dec 3, 2007)

E6750 3.6GHz @ 1.45V, Memory 4-4-4-12 2T


----------



## ace80 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just reposting my best for the thread 






e6750 4.264Ghz @ 1.75v, OCZ Reaper DDR2-1150 5-5-5-8 @ 1332mhz,
SuperPi 1M = 11.890s


----------



## pt (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## choppy (Dec 12, 2007)

celeron 420 @ 2.8GHz / 1400 FSB (1.25v in bios), Geil ddr2-800 @ 700MHz 4-4-4-12


----------



## trickson (Dec 12, 2007)

Updated !

@ pt Have no Idea what your setup is need you to do like the others have Please . Thank you .


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Dec 12, 2007)

@Ace: What are your CPU & System Temps like? That's a pretty excellent OC to 4.264 on Air (scythe infinity from your system specs, correct?) 

That's really impressive.


----------



## black light burns (Dec 12, 2007)

choppy.. that is a good speed. You may want to set your timings tighter on that Geil ram if it is the kind running D9's u should get 4-4-3-10@2.1v with the speed your running. That would give you a faster super PI.
also with the temps your running why not go to 3ghz?


----------



## ace80 (Dec 12, 2007)

surfsk8snow.jah said:


> @Ace: What are your CPU & System Temps like? That's a pretty excellent OC to 4.264 on Air (scythe infinity from your system specs, correct?)
> 
> That's really impressive.


Cheers, yeah scythe infinity. PC sitting on window ledge with an old tumble dryer hose placed right up against cooler other end hanging out of window, with 92mm fans on each end, 80mm fan over North bridge. Sys temp 9°c, cpu 19°c idle.
I dont think its truly stable at this speed, enough for superpi, sciencemark etc, haven't primed/othosed or 3dmarked yet. But max temp on sciencemark was around 50°c, which leads me to believe it would just crash in orthos as its much more intensive


----------



## hat (Dec 13, 2007)

the things overclockers do for temps...


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2007)

trickson said:


> Updated !
> 
> @ pt Have no Idea what your setup is need you to do like the others have Please . Thank you .



i will post it later


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty intense, but excellent. So is that intake then I'm assuming? And 19degrees CPU!? haha that's incredible. I'm assuming that might not be such a good idea however after winter's over. eh?

But very nice diy mod.


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 13, 2007)

Q6600 GO@ 3.7g 1.7v, Super Talent DDR2@820 4-4-3-8, Gigabyte p35-DS3R, 13.968.


----------



## choppy (Dec 13, 2007)

black light burns said:


> choppy.. that is a good speed. You may want to set your timings tighter on that Geil ram if it is the kind running D9's u should get 4-4-3-10@2.1v with the speed your running. That would give you a faster super PI.
> also with the temps your running why not go to 3ghz?



cheers 
tbh im happy with it as its my first ever overclock! im not benchie crazy i just wanted to see what it could do but ive lowerred it down to 1333fsb and im quite happy with it but thanks for the heads up abt what i could pull off!


----------



## pt (Dec 13, 2007)

AMD Turion X2 TL-60 @ 2000mhz (1.1v) 5-5-5-15, 44.39s


----------

